# Those in the path of the ice storm



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Please check in as soon as you can. We are expecting 2"+ of ICE tonight, tomorrow, snow on top on Wednesday. Stay safe and give the goaties extra hay.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, it's not going to be fun. Bedded everyone down really good, there's a good chance we'll be losing power tomorrow.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Same here. I don't believe I will be making the hilly 12 mile trip to work in the morning. Right now its 27°F and pouring rain. The rain is freezing as it hits the ground. I expect us to loose power also. Got the chain saw and the gas where I can get to it to take care of any trees that fall under the weight. Stay safe and warm till this is over.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do stay safe and let us know when you are ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I will pray ,that you all will be safe.... ray: ray:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

oh, Ive never been in an ice storm, but be safe everyone :grouphug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thinking of you and praying all is well. I have seen some scarey pics on tv, so I hope you are all safe. ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

We started out with snow last nite...it changed over to freezing rain/sleet around 10 and back to snow, now it's raining....we had 2 inches of that mess at 4 30 this morning, DH called in a personal day as since the schools are closed, the township doesn't plow or treat our road...he has a 26 mile trip to get to work.....I'm glad he's home, our gas went off and he was available to go and heat the main line that froze up.....I would have hads to walk the hill and come back down and call the well tender.....very icy here, DH quad had a problem climbing the hill in 4 wheel drive!

I've got some pic here!
This is a pine in my yard...the boughs are so heavy with ice it's about touching the ground.









The goat panels are covered too.









This is at the bottom of my yard...those trees are completey covered as well as the road and neighbors car









Behind my goat shed...those trees are normally not droopy.

















And Jack...in his favorite spot....on the manure pile! Must be warm there..lol









A HUGE icicle by my back porch


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We are finally done! We have 10-12 in. of snow and ice in between. It is a mess! Our electricity was out temporarily. All is well theough!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to hear you are ok Sarah! We're getting heavy wet snow now.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Liz! I guess we shipped it your way....sorry. :hug: How much more are you supposed to get?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

woke up to snow -- go figure they predicted rain and we got snow :doh: 

Roads were slick and I had to take it really slow. went to work and it decided to rain in the late afternoon and now all the snow is just about gone (except for the piles) :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

We ended up with a light dusting that ended about an hour ago.....just flurries now with maybe 3 inches of accumulated ice and snow. We were lucky, it could have been much worse.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

i hope everyone is ok
the news this morning says ikt wiped out power in PA and places around there and it was pretty bad

check in with us guys :grouphug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad you guys didn't get hit to bad. NO ONE has had school since Monday and aren't expected to tomorrow either.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

YOu check on the US weather?


PiccoloGoat said:


> i hope everyone is ok
> the news this morning says ikt wiped out power in PA and places around there and it was pretty bad
> 
> check in with us guys :grouphug:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

no not really i was just lisenting to it in the morning
lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats interesting, we dont get Australian weather unless something like a Tsunami happends to hit somewhere we dont hear about weather outside the US


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi all glad everyone made out ok. Our kids have been out of school all week. We got about 8 inches of snow and thats not included what we got in ice. We lost electric twice, but a lot of people where without for a while. Our super walmart center was out for almost a whole 24 hours. But hopefully everything will start melting now. Cause they sure dont do anything for the back roads I live on.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Same here about the roads and school.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

You are all about to see how isolated I am . . . . I hope everyone's okay, but . . .what ice storm?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

north east got an icestorm


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I just wanted to check in and let everyone know that we and the goats are all OK. We got 3" inches of ice 11 days ago and it knocked out the power. I am still without power and expect to be like this for 5 more weeks. Right now I am at moms doing taxes and getting a shower. I hate cold showers. I will put pictures up as soon as I get internet at my house again. We are in part of the hardest hit areas in north east Arkansas. I have kerosene heat and a small propane camp grill plus the bigger propane grill outside. The downed trees have made a really big mess and the goats are helping to clean up the green branches of the cedar tree that fell in their pen. I will give another update as soon as I can.
Andi


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad to hear you are ok Andi.

I hate to say that we are having record highs. I am really worried about it because we are in the 60's and in three day we are going to get hit by a cold snap. All my goats are blowing their cashmere and they are going to freeze when the storm comes.

Keep us posted and stay warm and safe.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Well prayers were answered and we got power back at 6:30 this evening. Never again will I take electricity for granted. I will post pictures as soon as I can(probably Thursday). I hope everyone else who went through this or is going through it is safe and warm.
Andi


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so glad you are ok!!! I can only imagine being without power for that long!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad you are ok. Yep electricity is a wonderful thing. :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow! thats crazy log to be without power! Wonderful that you got it back quicker then you expected.


----------

